# Hit and run in Memphis



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

There was a backup from an earlier accident and everyone joined a rolling parking lot ... except for this driver:





Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Aw, that sucks. 

Were you able to make out the license plate?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

if you can't make out the plate, perhaps you can make out the plate of the guy in front of you who may have gotten the plate of the idiot. Looks like they would also have reason to do so.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm working with my insurance claims adjuster. Near as I can tell, "0T3-54B" license. But I can't tell the make and model of car.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I'm working with my insurance claims adjuster. Near as I can tell, "0T3-54B" license. But I can't tell the make and model of car.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Appears to be a fourth-generation (2006-2010) Hyundai Elantra.
Also, the right front fender is either missing, or is black.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Elantra#Fourth_generation_(HD;_2006)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That really sucks, hope they can track him down.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

When he cut in front of the car ahead of me and crossed to the third lane of traffic ... that driver needs to use public transportation.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

after a private "discussion"


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't think the first plate number is a 0, I think it's a special plate that has some kind of symbol in front of the "T".

The front fender isn't missing, it's spray painted matte black.

But while it's fun to try and figure out the car and the license plate...between the homemade fender, car that's worth less than $1000 in _good_ condition, and the horrible driving, it's highly likely that the car is uninsured, and therefore finding the driver is fairly pointless. All they'll get from it is an improper lane change ticket they won't pay, and maybe a felony charge for leaving the scene, which they won't show up for court for. Someday they'll be arrested on multiple warrants at a traffic stop. But they still won't pay to fix your car!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Here's a possiblity for you: Tennessee plate 0T3-5N8. It belongs to a 2009 Hyundai Elantra, which is the right model and year per @garsh 's sleuthing. 
https://findbyplate.com/US/TN/0T35N8/
I'm confident about the 3 and the 5 in the plate number. The T and the N, not as sure, but the N is definitely either an N, M, or W. I think the first digit is a 0, but hard to tell. The last number looks like it could be 3, 5, 6 or 8 to me. A recent common numbering scheme in Tennessee is 1A2-3B4 with letters in the second and fifth spots. Given the 3 and 5 in the third and fourth spots, I figured it must follow this numbering scheme.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh, and I don't think anyone has mentioned this, but it also looks like the car has a big dent in the right rear fender.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you nailed it, @Long Ranger.
The plate in the video appears to have the Tennessee-shaped "dash" in the middle.

Default Tennessee automobile plate:










Other Tennessee plates:
https://www.tn.gov/revenue/title-and-registration/license-plates/available-license-plates.html


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ugh, sucks man.


----------

